# Pleasant Hill spillway Musky



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

The Musky my buddy caught Jan 22. Don't know how long it was. He is looking for a 52" and if not close he doesn't even measure









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Why wouldn't he measure that one there?..it's gotta be close to 50...not sure how you can eyeball mere inches at that length...huge fish nonetheless.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Really nice catch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Liked to have seen that fight, nice one for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice ! Healthy fish.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

He says around 36". It looks bigger in pic than it was. And, it's still there.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Very nice fish! Especially coming from Pleasant Hill. It does look bigger than that in the pic but fish pics can be hard to judge

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Killbuckian said:


> He says around 36". It looks bigger in pic than it was. And, it's still there.


Huh?..that fish he is holding is bigger than 36"...I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

I can't say one way or the other. I was at work. Since it's still there, maybe someone else can tease it up and we'll know for sure. I'm sure somebody is chomping at the bit to go after it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yep I’d agree with him, 35-40 inches. He’s definitely holding it to make it look bigger. Arms stretched out, held up high and at an angle to give it length. Look at the size of his hands where it’s holding the fish. Very nice catch, one I’d be happy to reel in for sure. Very thick body so it’s been eatin well.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yep I’d agree with him, 35-40 inches. He’s definitely holding it to make it look bigger. Arms stretched out, held up high and at an angle to give it length. Look at the size of his hands where it’s holding the fish. Very nice catch, one I’d be happy to reel in for sure. Very thick body so it’s been eatin well.


His hands are at least 2 ft apart...at least...and that fish isn't even straight up and down...in my opinion it looks over 35-40" for sure...you can tell by the girth.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've caught many many many 36"+ northerns. That fish is mid 40s all day


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

All day over 40 inches

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful fish regardless of size but I’d probably say that’s right around 38-40 inches. I didn’t know pleasant hills spillway was a good Muskie spot


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

What I love about the internet... someone says it's 48in " no way! way smaller! you are full of crap! People are idiots and lie!"
someone says it's 36in "No way! way bigger! you are full of crap! get a new tape measure! People are idiots and Lie!"


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> What I love about the internet... someone says it's 48in " no way! way smaller! you are full of crap! People are idiots and lie!"
> someone says it's 36in "No way! way bigger! you are full of crap! get a new tape measure! People are idiots and Lie!"


No one called anyone an idiot or a liar dude...that fish he is holding is a lot bigger than 36"...thats the bottom line...for starters...his hands are over 2ft apart...and neither hand is even at the end of the fish...my guess is this fish is mid 40's easy.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yep I’d agree with him, 35-40 inches. He’s definitely holding it to make it look bigger. Arms stretched out, held up high and at an angle to give it length. Look at the size of his hands where it’s holding the fish. Very nice catch, one I’d be happy to reel in for sure. Very thick body so it’s been eatin well.


His arms are clearly bent and he wouldn't be able to extend that fish far out anyway.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just let the guy enjoy his 36in fish! Seriously, There always has to be a few guys who just can't accept a photo with a length.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Left hand at top of his shoulder and arm not extended, right hand at his waist= a good 2 ft. apart. Look at my avatar, that fish was a certified 51 1/2 in, 40lb 12 oz. IGFA 8 lb line class world record that stood for 13 years. His fish appears to be at least in the mid to high 40's in length and in excellent condition, probably carrying a good many eggs. No one is calling anyone a liar or idiot, just different opinions. That's a real nice fish by the way. Mine was mounted because she basically killed herself due to being caught on a light outfit, long fight, tried for about 1/2 hr- 45 minutes to revive her....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> Just let the guy enjoy his 36in fish! Seriously, There always has to be a few guys who just can't accept a photo with a length.


It's not even the OP's fish...and that's the problem...there is no length taken...I'm saying the fish is bigger than what he thinks...and I'm not the only one...this isn't a bad thing...me and others are just stating our opinion...if the man in the pic is looking for a 52" then I would suggest buying a tape measure and using it on fish such as this one because he may screw himself out of what he's looking for...we're allowed to discuss what all of us think of the fish...I'm not calling the man a liar or an idiot...that fish is bigger than 36"...it's not even close...I'm done.
I'm beginning to think the pic was posted just to start a debate...which is cool, because I like to debate...that's a helluva fish regardless.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, guys arguing over the size of a fish in a picture. Bored are we?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't care about the length, that thing is a pig! If he is targeting a 52"er he obviously was equipped to reel in and handle a fish of that size. I'm sure he also had a pair of long needle nose pliers to remove the hook(s). 
I'm just curious as to what one would use to catch a fish that size. A carp with a couple 8/0 treble hooks tied with a live bait rig?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> I don't care about the length, that thing is a pig! If he is targeting a 52"er he obviously was equipped to reel in and handle a fish of that size. I'm sure he also had a pair of long needle nose pliers to remove the hook(s).
> I'm just curious as to what one would use to catch a fish that size. A carp with a couple 8/0 treble hooks tied with a live bait rig?


My biggest (50.5 inches, 42 lbs) L.O.T.W. Canada I caught on a Bass size titanium spinnerbait with double willow leaf blades in silver with blue head on 20 lb test and my homemade 80lb 100% floro leader at 12 inches with Sampo swivels.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok, I just got off the phone with him. Due to the controversy I wanted to make sure he was referring to this particular fish.

He said it was over 40" but did not measure because it was a little beat up from the rocks and just wanted to get it back in the water. The second part, and I know some will call BS, but he caught it on a silver Minnow Rap mr-9 while he was Saugeye fishing.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Many are caught (or lost) in early spring on crappie set ups (minnow). If it's in front of them they will eat it. Doesn't matter how small. Food is food.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Even more impressive that he was able to land it on a saugeye rod and line.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Even more impressive that he was able to land it on a saugeye rod and line.



The fish in my Avatar was caught on a 6ft 6in light action Fenwick spinning rod, 6 lb Trilene when tested by the IGFA broke at over 6 lb so it went to the 8 lb line class, and a 1/8 oz jig with a 2 1/2 in Fin-s minnow at Piedmont while yes, fishing for saugeyes


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Killbuckian said:


> Ok, I just got off the phone with him. Due to the controversy I wanted to make sure he was referring to this particular fish.
> 
> He said it was over 40" but did not measure because it was a little beat up from the rocks and just wanted to get it back in the water. The second part, and I know some will call BS, but he caught it on a silver Minnow Rap mr-9 while he was Saugeye fishing.


Ok...makes sense now!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

crestliner TS said:


> LOL, guys arguing over the size of a fish in a picture. Bored are we?


No arguing...just a polite debate...and yes we are bored!..lol.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lots of guys here that are awfully defensive about some guys questioning the size of a fish. And I'm not surprised what he caught it on. My pb pike 39.75" came on 4# test and an ultra light on a 1/16 oz jighead in Canada walleye fishing.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice fish.....whether its 12" or 60"...*glad he caught and glad he released it*. Grew up fishing Clear Fork, Knox, Charles Mill, and Pleasant Hill. My dad and I caught some nice ones in Clear fork. Not many at Pleasant Hill back in the day.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Above all else. I bet that thing gave him some nice fillets to put in the freezer


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Above all else. I bet that thing gave him some nice fillets to put in the freezer


Haha.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I once hooked a nice Northern in a boat at Congress Lake on an ultralite spinning outfit with 4# test line Trilene BG, a 1/16 oz crappie jig. Had it going pretty well for abt ten minutes with the drag set "just right". I'm certain I would have landed it until it's last run. It clipped a willow branch near shore and literally snagged the jig on the branch unhooking itself! The fish was easily over 3 ft, estimating ~~12+#(yeah, I know!) I'm sure it would have been some kind of "class" record except the lake is private and not accessible to everyone. All that said, it's a tremendous fishing hole because they regularly stock Northerns. My son who worked there got us out on "employees day"!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Not a lick over 14 inches, it's obvious he's doing the "Jimmy Houston" hold it close technique...........


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Very nice fish! Fished that same spot for many years and taken a lot of Saugeye and a few musky but never that big. Fishing further down stream past the covered bridge one year early spring we were wading for smallmouth and I caught a 12” musky, letting a minnow drift a small shoot into a shallow pool. I stood there and caught probably 20 of those so I know there are a lot of musky in that river.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Pleasant Hill has some monsters in it


----------

